# Zday in Sunnybright



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery for Zday in Sunnybright
OOC Thread for ZDay in Sunnybright
...

They'd never expected what they were getting into...

_Chip was reaching the end of the road of his juvenile life, and decided to indulge himself one last time before entering the real world. A four week road trip helped him to get his wiles out - and just in time, it would seem... he rode along with his friends John and Ricky north along I-39, homebound to Sunnybright...

Constantine sung and played strings for My Autumn Sadness, an indy band that had recently struck gold and gotten signed. On the way to their next gig, their van broke down; needing a bit of time to think, he took off on his bike to some of the more rugged terrain near the city, south and off of the road. He should hope that time to think was enough; he's got bigger problems to deal with now.

Alyx had begun his life away from home, going to college and starting his own band. Eventually events lead him to return to his home town, driven by his good friend Ryan, who had a car of his own. Heading north along I-39, they've got a lot to look forward to. Unfortunately, they won't find what they expected.

Caitlin was on the run from the law and more unruly forces. She keeps on her feet, quick on her toes, and her stop off in Sunnybright was supposed to be nothing more than a bite to eat and a place to sleep before she hit the road again. Living a downhill sort of life, what she found seemed right on par.

Max was the town's sheriff. He kept the peace, and the people were happy with him ; he was looked up to, a worthy role model for the small town. He was out of town for a bit - even sheriffs need a break once in awhile - and had just returned from his hunting trip far to the south. His trip was coming to a close as he drove north on I-39, returning home with the spoils of his trip. It's come to pass that he picked the worst possible time to leave the town alone.

Alex was headed home to visit family during a short break from schooling in the University of Coloma, just fifty odd miles south of Sunnybright. New knowledge and learned skills from his life away from home might be more than just a means of income for this college kid - it might just be what he needs to survive._

Engines hum as a short series of cars, holding tight to the right of the road, make their way towards the small town of Sunnybright. It's not often that this much traffic comes through I-39 at once, and it's a strong coincidence that at this specific time so many people would be coming through at once; but in the end, that's all it is.

A tall wooden sign, painted white with yellow and gold lettering reads "Welcome to SUNNYBRIGHT, Population 4,279", and as each individual looks out the window, they can notice someone standing just beneath it, limp on his feet. Slowly, he begins to shamble across the twenty yards to the road. As he finally reaches it, the cars are long gone by...

I-39 continues a short distance north as the small group of automobiles continues on, enclosed tight by woods on either side of the road.

The lead car was a small, cleanly white sedan, pilotted by drunkard type who went by the name John. His friends Ricky and Chip sat in the car with him, shouting, laughing, having a good time. It was a good run, but their fun came to an abrupt stop. John turned his head away from his friends and to the road, and emitted a loud shout. "Holy crap!"

There's a loud thud, one that carries through the clean summer air. A body, coated with a noticable layer of dried blood, slams onto the hood and into the windshield of John's car. The car breaks hard - the body lunges back, hitting the cement like a bag of sand. As John and Ricky step out of the car, they notice the body begins to climb back to it's feet. It sounds a bit like the man is trying to speak...

"Guhhh..."

[[OOC: Those of you with cars - besides Chip, of course - are following close behind when the accident occurs. Constantine is a short distance behind on his bike, and Caitlin is bringing up the rear on hers. ]]


----------



## Mithran (May 13, 2005)

Max is driving along humming a tune feeling pretty good when the accident occurs. _Man, that's a fine way for my first day back to start_ he thinks to himself. Max breaks hard to avoid hitting the car in front of him, jumps out of his car and runs around back to the trunk to retrieve his first aid kit and knife.


----------



## Candide (May 13, 2005)

Constantine rides along think things over. Nothing too deep, since he needs to pay attention to the road. He notices some cars have stopped, and he brakes rolling up to those that have already gotten out. Before he arrives, he yells out HEY! What's the hold up?

Then he sees the person stand up on his feet and groan. _What in the world?_Constantine thinks.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 13, 2005)

_Almost home. Gah, I miss this place. And hate it all at once. Oh well, it will be good to be back no matter what most of these small towners think of..._

"Holy mother, watch out!" he screams at Ryan. Ryan reacts quickly, braking the car hard but having to swerve hard as well to avoid the cars in front of him. The car ends up sideways, with Alyx's passenger side door closest to the scene of the accident. He sees the hit man get back up.

"What the..."


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2005)

Caitlin looks at the traffic-jam in the distance, cursing silently to herself. "Oh ", _just what I need. Goddamned hicks clogging up the road, like they never seen an accident before. Someone's bound to call the cops and I cant drive around it without drawing too much attention._
_At least the guy is still alive,_ seeing him get back up. _So maybe we can get moving again?_
She brakes the bike. Stands up to gawk like the other damn rednecks, but doesn't really see much from where she's standing. Not like she cared. _I don't have time for this._


----------



## LogicsFate (May 13, 2005)

Chip jumps out of the car *O crap, Are you alright man? *He turns and catches the unusually large amount of cars in his peripheral and curses loudly. Twisting all the way around he sees Officer Schular and curses even louder. _This can't be happening. This can't be happening. _*No, I. He just, and.* Chip stutters in his defense and points to the man, the car and John. Mind Racing but getting no where.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 14, 2005)

Alex sighed as he wonders why traffic is going so slow.   There was almost never this much traffic.  He was ready to be home after this long school period, and now he's stuck in a traffic jam.    He decides to turn on the radio to see what is happening and if there's a report on what's going on.


----------



## Mithran (May 14, 2005)

Once Max has the items in hand he run's up to the front of the row of cars. Max takes a look in at John, Chip and Ricky accepts Chips wordy explanation p) and turns to the man that the car hit.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 14, 2005)

In Alex's car, the radio kicks in and he flips through the stations. Most of them are broadcast from Coloma - Sunnybright only has two local radio stations.

_"Hate it or love it, the und..."

"Straight up, little soldier, what're you cr..."

"A million dollars, I'd build a tree for..."

"Oh, christ, dear god, somebody HELP, they're every..."

"Krzkzzzzzzz..."

"It's like... welcome to my life..."_

----

The man stands about ten feet off from the white car, and stares straight ahead of himself - straight at the nearest person, Sheriff Schuler. He begins to step forward, slowly; first one step, and after a short pause, another. The moan never ceases, his tone doesn't change.

"Guhhh..."


----------



## LogicsFate (May 14, 2005)

Watching schular pass and seeing that he's not in cuffs already, Chip breathes a sigh of relief. Mind Clearing *O man, we need to get that guy to the clinic. *Turning back to the man and looking him up and down.


----------



## Candide (May 14, 2005)

OOC: What does this man look like? The moaning person hit by the car.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 14, 2005)

Alyx just shakes his head at the scene in front of him in disbelief. "This is so, so, so totally wrong man." 

He reaches back to the small of his back, resting his hand against the grip of his concealed handgun.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 14, 2005)

The man is slightly overweight, with a white button-down shirt and a blue and black tie.  His upper body is covered with dry blood that looks to eminate from some kind of wound or another on his left shoulder.  His slow, approaching gait continues on, the moan continues unabated.  He raises his hands, outstretched, towards the Sheriff, moving ever so slightly closer, each passing second.

"Guhhh..."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 14, 2005)

_That guy could have diseases, or worse. Can't let him go infecting everyone,_ Alyx thought with his rudimentary first aid knowledge. Taking a deep breath he opened his car door and climbed out of the car, yelling to the man covered in blood, "Excuse me sir, are you alright?"


----------



## Mithran (May 14, 2005)

_Whoa, that's nothing these kids did that's *old*_ "Hey are you alright?..." Max says. _Dumb question_ Max thinks to himself.


----------



## Candide (May 14, 2005)

"Yeah, he just wants a hug." as Constantine responds to Max's question, with dry sarcasm. "Look, just get him to the side of the road. He's nearly caused several accidents, and traffic build-up. Come on, GO." Constantine grows a bit more impatient. _I need to get back to the guys, the van might be fixed by now and we gotta gig in SoCal_ he thinks.


----------



## Nephtys (May 14, 2005)

Caitlin inches closer on her bike, drawn despite herself towards the scene of the accident. _Damn_, she thinks to herself, _what a ing mess. He's not dressed like a junkie, but he sure as hell acts like one. A normal man would not be walking around like that, not with that much damage... And why the hell doesn't someone call 911._


ooc: sorry about the language .


----------



## LogicsFate (May 14, 2005)

Taking a step forward *Hey, He asked you a question, What's wrong with you? What happened to your arm? Why won't you say something? *Chip slowly holds out his hand in front of him to stop the man awkward progress. In a quiet voice to those nearby and to himself *maybe he's one of those deaf/mutes 

*


----------



## Mithran (May 14, 2005)

_I wish he'd say something... oh well better move him off to the side anyway_ Max starts to try and move the man off to the side of the road.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 14, 2005)

Well, that's odd.   What the heck is going on here?   It seems like the traffic has completely grounded to a halt.   Alex glances around wondering what they meant by they're everywhere.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 14, 2005)

As Maximillian moves to guide the man off the road, the blood-soaked man lunges at him, clawing wildly! One of his hands, with worn nails, catches onto the Sheriff, drawing blood, while the Sheriff is more than able to avoid the other.

All the while, that monotone groan continues.

"Guhhh..."



Spoiler



Attack Rolls : 13, 4.  Damage : 1.



((OOC: I don't know how to make a spoiler-block.  So, until I figure it out, game-stats that I find it necessary to share shall be in more simple 



Spoiler



code. ))


----------



## Mithran (May 14, 2005)

Max backs away and drops the first aid kit before unsheathing his hunting knife "Stay back!". _Yeah, that'll tell him, he's responded to everything else so well..._


----------



## LogicsFate (May 14, 2005)

Chip rushes to Schular's side *Are you all right? *And readies for another attack









*OOC:*


 If he takes another step, I deck him. Nonlethal, brawl style


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 14, 2005)

"Crap."

Alyx reaches behind his back once more to firmly grip the handle of his pistol.


OOC: If the man attacks again and Alyx can get a clean shot off he'll fire at the man.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 15, 2005)

The threat means nothing to the man, who continues to follow Schular ; and Chip's fist comes down, whack, on the mans face. There's a loud crunch, and the mans jaw unhinges. 



Spoiler



[Attack Roll : 8 + 6 = 14, Damage : 6 + 4 = 10 (nonlethal.)]



The man's course is unaltered by the blow, and indeed it seems as if he hadn't felt it all. He turns his head direct forward again, and claws at Maximillian once again; fortunately, both of his swings fall short. 



Spoiler



[ Attack Rolls : 7, 8. ]



((OOC: I assume that Schular was going to *use* that knife ; so - ))
In retribution, Max swings the knife that he'd readied - and slashes the crazed man deep in the chest. Oddly enough, no blood is produced. 



Spoiler



[Attack Roll : 11, Damage : 4]



Alyx draws his firearm, but there's no clear shot. 



Spoiler



[Target is in melee, -4 attack penalty. Do you fire anyways?]



And still, the groan continues...

"Guhhh..."

((OOC: From now on, spoilers with stats will be included after every action.  Also, feel free to roll your dice, including attack rolls and damage, when declaring an action ; otherwise, as seen here, I'll roll when I post. ))


----------



## Mithran (May 15, 2005)

Max nods to Chip and says "Yeah I'm not to bad" before taking another swing with his knife.

OOC: "[ Sblock] [/Sblock]" is the command for the spoiler box.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 15, 2005)

With no clear shot at the thing, Alyx attempts to close in order to at least pistol whip it.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 15, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Max nods to Chip and says "Yeah I'm not to bad" before taking another swing with his knife.




Thrown off by the lack of pain, Chip reaches into his pockets as he usually does in emergencies and pulls out his brass knuckles. *What the hell is this guy?!? *Hands trembling slightly, he will throw himself into another punch if given the chance.









*OOC:*


 I'm sorry my dice aren’t handy right now, I know, bad gamer. I'll edit this when I get them or I find a decent Die roller on the internet. Till then Brawl Style leathal damage


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 15, 2005)

Max moves in for another slash at the zombie, but is thrown off by Alex's motion to pistol-whip the thing. Alex, on the other hand, manages to pistol-whip the man, leaving a large gash, but no blood trickles forth. ...

Moaning, "Guhhh...", the man claws at Maximillian once again, leaving another, more serious wound on the man's torso. Blood begins to seep through his shirt...

Chip slips his brass knuckles on over his fist, and smashes the man right in the face. There's a fleshy crunch as the man's face is forced inward, and the moan ceases. The body falls backwards, dead.

[sblock]Max's Attack : 3 + 3 = 6, Miss.
Alex's Attack : 17 + 0, Hit.  3 Damage.
Man's Attacks : 8 + 0, Miss.  19 + 0, Hit.  3 Damage to Maximillian.
Chip's Attack : 19 + 6 = 25, Hit.  5 + 5 +4 = 14 Damage to Man.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (May 15, 2005)

After the man falls to the ground Max carefully sheathes the knife "Thanks, Chip is it?..." Max's face now shows a great deal of pain "Grab that for me will ya?" Max nods to the first aid kit.

Max waits to make sure Chip does as he has asked and (assuming Chip does) says "Anybody around here happen to be a doctor?, I don't think I'm to bad off..." Max winces "But it couldn't hurt to have someone who know's something take a look"


----------



## LogicsFate (May 15, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> After the man falls to the ground Max carefully sheathes the knife "Thanks, Chip is it?..." Max's face now shows a great deal of pain "Grab that for me will ya?" Max nods to the first aid kit.




*Yeah sure

*following the directions given to him


----------



## Nephtys (May 15, 2005)

Caitlin stays back while the strange fight goes on, not wanting to reveal her illegal weapon to the apparent sherrif. She looks on in amazement when the man's jaw is broken and the knife draws no blood and when he falls at last she walks forwards, her curiosity stronger than her will. Crouching down beside the corpse she raises her visor and takes a closer look at the body, a disgusted look on her face. She talks quietly to herself, trying to explain what she's seeing but not really believing it. "He must have been pumped full of drugs, heroin, LSD, whatever. Strong painkillers, hallucinogens, paranoid psychosis... ."
She looks for a wallet to check out his identification, and possibly get her hands on a few bucks, forgetting for a moment that she has company.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 15, 2005)

Alyx quickly holsters his Glock again and hurries back to the car. Just shrugging at the dumfounded looking Ryan, Alyx reaches in and gets his bag, hurrying back over the rest.

He points at Maximillian, "Anyone else besides him need medical help?"


----------



## LogicsFate (May 16, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> He points at Maximillian, "Anyone else besides him need medical help?"




*No, the only other one hurt was..., Come to think of it I don't recognized him, is he from sunny bright? *Chip asks in a general way. *And who is he?* As he notices the lady on the bike check for ID. His eyes dart from newcomer to newcomer, gears begin to turn, and all that just happened hits him at once. His voice becomes more and more agitated* And I don't recognized any of you either. Who are all of you people and why do you have a gun *Chip asks the apparent medic and When he lays eyes on the sarcastic Emo guy* And why are you wearing eye liner?!? And why won't someone tell me what's going on. *He continues to babble a little, not making much sense, but calms quickly. He begins searching the eyes of those present for signs that they know what just happened*.*


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 16, 2005)

"Whoah, whoah man, calm down,"Alyx holds up his open hands to reassure Chip. "Concealed carry license. Second amendment and all that jazz. Anyway I am from Sunnybright, we went to school together, I was just a few years ahead of you. Now if you'll excuse me the sheriffis injured."

He drops his back to the ground and opens it. Rooting around for one of his first aid kits before moving over to Max to see what he can do for the older man.


----------



## Mithran (May 16, 2005)

Max leans back and rests against the hood of the front car "I guess we might as well introduce ourselves since you've asked the question, I'm Max Schuler the sheriff." Max looks down at the body "I wish I knew what just happened there..."


----------



## Candide (May 16, 2005)

_He reminds me of all the stupid popular kids I went to High School with, getting drunk and accidently being involved in car collisions_ Constantine thinks. "I'm Constantine Campbell. I have eyeliner because I look good in it. I carry a gun because a celebrity such as myself needs to be able to take care of himself, until bodyguards can be utilized. You might have heard of me. My band is Your Autumn Sadness. It also seems that chance or fate, has thrust us together."

Constantine gets off the bike, and moves to the woman who was looking at the body. "And who might you be my lovely lass? Is there any way I can take it upon myself to help you in this time of crisis? I know that situations like these can be tough, and I want you to know that I will help in any way I can, personally, with what you must be going through. It would be my duty, NO privelage." Constantine lays on the 'ol charm thick, and winks at the woman.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 16, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> "Whoa, Whoa man, calm down,"Alyx holds up his open hands to reassure Chip. "Concealed carry license. Second amendment and all that jazz. Anyway I am from Sunnybright, we went to school together, I was just a few years ahead of you. Now if you'll excuse me the sheriff is injured."




*Wait! What? Really? I don't remember you. Where you on the football team? *Chip stops and tries to regain some of his earlier momentum. *That's besides the point. I just laid out a guy who doesn't bleed. *Momentum fairly lacking, he gives up. In an almost dejected tone. *I'm Chip, Chip Lippizaner *Thinking back to the days of delinquency _Well I know I've met Schular a few times. One guys some kinda rock star and other guy's from here. That just leaves... _


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> *And why won't someone tell me what's going on. *He continues to babble a little, not making much sense, but calms quickly. He begins searching the eyes of those present for signs that they know what just happened*.*




Caitlin shakes her head thoughtfully, but doesn't answer. 



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> Constantine gets off the bike, and moves to the woman who was looking at the body. "And who might you be my lovely lass? Is there any way I can take it upon myself to help you in this time of crisis? I know that situations like these can be tough, and I want you to know that I will help in any way I can, personally, with what you must be going through. It would be my duty, NO privelage." Constantine lays on the 'ol charm thick, and winks at the woman.




_He's not bad looking, but if he wants to do any thrusting together he'll have to work harder than that. _Caitlin smiles subtly at the young man, turning away from the disgusting corpse decaying mere inches away. 
"Caitlin Roberts...son, pleased to meet you. And you would be the proverbial knight in shining makeup?"


----------



## Candide (May 16, 2005)

Surprised at Caitlin's lack of repulsion, Constantine is intrigued. Usually acting like that to a girl that's sweet and innocent would have gotten him clocked. _I think I like this girl already..._ Constantine thinks.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ...And you would be the proverbial knight in shining makeup?"




"You might say that. So, once we kick this guy to the curb and be on our way, what's say you and me for dinner?"


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 16, 2005)

Alyx shakes his head at the conversation going on behind him. "Emo kid, would you stop trying to get some and focus on what's going on here? We just had to freaking kill a man who got run over by a car and survived and all you can do is flirt!"

He turns back to Max. "All I can do with what I have here is just protect the wounds to keep them from getting infected or anything. Your best bet is to get to a hospital as soon as you can though Sheriff."


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> "You might say that. So, once we kick this guy to the curb and be on our way, what's say you and me for dinner?"




Caitlin smiles back at him, wondering wether his callous swaggering in the face of death is just an act or if he really is that cold. _At least this one isn't going hysterical. _

"I think I just lost my appetite," she says ambigously, glancing at the corpse. "But I might take you up on that later."

She rises and walks over to her bike. "For now I've got a date with a shower. Gentlemen,..."
After handing the sherrif the identification papers she found on the body (ooc:if she found any) (ooc:btw she has gloves on, so no fingerprints) she takes off down the road towards Sunnybright.

_I need to get my ing head together and stop acting like a damn idiot. Whatever happened with not drawing attention to myself? And that dead guy, creepy... Or just some  inbred redneck crackbaby._

(ooc: sorry for splitting up the party, her character motivations wouldn't let her stick around and chat with the sherrif, but I've got a feeling we'll meet once you get back to town.)


----------



## Mithran (May 16, 2005)

> "All I can do with what I have here is just protect the wounds to keep them from getting infected or anything. Your best bet is to get to a hospital as soon as you can though Sheriff."




"Thanks anyway, hopefully it'll keep me from getting blood all over the car" Max chuckles a moment then decides that chuckling is a bit painful and stops.

(ooc: this is if Caitlin did indeed find papers) "Thanks, take care of yourself" Max takes the papers.

After Alyx finishes what he is doing Max looks down at the body "Hmm, have to get someone out here for the body. In the mean time we better move him off the road, no sense in letting him get hit... again"


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 16, 2005)

"But actually it might be better if we took the body with us. Maybe you could run it by the hospital when you go to find out what was up with this guy. I mean everything that happened to him and he didn't feel anything. Plus this blood looks old so God only knows how he was even still walking to begin with." Alyx shrugs noncommitally. "Just a suggestion."


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 17, 2005)

_The papers on the body name this as a visitor from out of state, just a generic John Doe in the right place at the wrong time.  There's a small wad of bills in his wallet that Caitlin could definately sneak into her own._

Caitlin once again mounts her bike, and sets off on the remaining ten minutes of drive to reach the citys 'suburbs.'  ... Although, it'd be unfair to say that Sunnybright's suburbs and inner city were very different at all. ...


----------



## LogicsFate (May 17, 2005)

*Well, we can't stand here all day lets head to town. *Looking to officer Schular *Can you get someone out here to pick up that guy? Unless you want to take him with you? *_wow, I accually killed someone_ *Call me if you need me to do some kinda police report. Good bye everyone *Motioning to his friends, they return to the car and follow in Caitlin's path


----------



## TroyXavier (May 17, 2005)

Alex shrugs his shoulders as traffic seems cleared up.  He drives into town wondering what was going on and why things seem a bit strange.   He knows there's something going on and perhaps he'll get some answers when he gets into town.


----------



## Mithran (May 17, 2005)

"I should be able to get someone out here for the body, yeah" Max will move the body off the road and then get in his car and follow along into town with the others.


----------



## Nephtys (May 17, 2005)

Caitlin stops at the first motel at the side of the road, parks her bike outside the entrance and heads inside (barring any spookiness on the way in). She's tired, dirty and hungry.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 17, 2005)

Shortly after Caitlin heads off on her bike, Chip and Max begin to follow her route.  She's just within sight, and her bit of a head-start keeps her at a range for the majority of the ride.  It is noticeable, perhaps, to natives of Sunnybright that on this comfortable summer afternoon, nobody - nobody at all - is outside.

Caitlin arrives at the Sunny Inn, a cheap motel with a glowing 'VACANCY' sign held up by two tall steel bars.  The area around it is empty ; cars are parked at random.  As she steps out of her car, she notices something that anyone would find odd - there's no noise at all, exempting the near-silent hum of the cars that have followed her.

She approaches the inn, and tosses the door open.  Inside, there's a small greeting room, but nobody sits behind the counter.  As the door closes, a bell rings.  Caitlin can hear a noise from down the hall to her right: a familiar groan.

"Guhhh..."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 18, 2005)

After helping move the body off the road Alyx climbs back in the car with Ryan and they head off towards the town.


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2005)

Standing in the motel parking lot Caitlin feels a shiver down her spine. _It's like a ghost-town, like the whole inbred lot of them just suddenly decided to walk out of town... or died_. She shakes it off and heads inside, _probably just my imagination._

She turns startled by the eery sound, and lets out a quiet squeak of fear. Slowly backing away she pulls out her gun, inwardly cursing herself for her weakness while all her instincts are telling her to run away. "Sorry, Mr Hillbillyboy, but I don't speak Neanderthal. Would you mind repeating that in English?"


----------



## LogicsFate (May 18, 2005)

Chip calms, and for the next few minutes just lets himself bob and weave with the road. Keeping an eye on the bike far ahead when he can. As he passes the parking lot that she disappeared into he finds himself craning his next a little to check a last glance at Caitlin.

_There she is. Does she have a gun?!? I'm I the only one who doesn't have a gun? _*Wait a second *he says as the motel passes. *She had a gun! *

Hitting the breaks hard and doing a u-turn, chip will speed back to the motel. Once there he sticks his head out the window and in a worried voice *Caitlin?!?*


----------



## Candide (May 18, 2005)

As soon as Caitlin is off on her bike, Constantine attempts to follow her on his. He'll try to weave around cars to get near her, but won't do anything fancy. He tries to follow her to the motel. 
_Knight in shining makeup, yeah, get a loada me..._ Constantine thinks. _I gotta stick close to her. If not her, someone else. But preferrably her. Girls...my one real addiction_


----------



## Mithran (May 18, 2005)

Max drives along, no longer humming or feeling very good at all _Where is everyone?_ Max notes Caitlin and the others turning off at the motel parking lot but decides to continue on to the police station.

Once Max gets to the police station he get's out of the car and walks almost to the door of the police station before his paranoid thoughts get ahold of him and he goes back to the car to get his rifle.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 18, 2005)

There's a loud screech as Chip's car turns sharply, and he drives back towards the motel.

Once he reaches the motel, he shouts out of the car at the woman who has just entered the building. She hears his voice through the open door.

The moan inside continues ; but after the shout, it seems almost amplified. Caitlin can hear the moans coming from more than just down the hall now ; it seems like it's coming from all around her. A man slowly enters into the hallway on her right, arms outstretched, feet shuffling. Wounds decorate his lower legs, and his shoes are caked in blood.

Another moan is emitted to her left, coming from behind the counter.

"Guhhh..."

----

Max reaches the police station, and gives a second thought to entering unarmed ; he takes his rifle from his car, and returns to the building.  As he returns to the building, he's greeted by a horrific sight.  He knew these people -

The entry-room of the police station is a small rectangular room, perhaps twenty feet wide by fifteen deep.  There's a plexiglass-enclosed office on the left hand, a wide array of chairs on the right.

The plexiglass has been pierced by a bullet, and a fair deal of blood is smeared down along the inside.


----------



## Mithran (May 18, 2005)

Max raises his rifle and despite the sickly feeling in his stomach and looks around a bit more. First checking around the chairs then finally he makes his way to the door of the office and opens it.

OOC: Assuming he Max doesn't meet up with some zombie-ish nastyness first.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 18, 2005)

The office remains silent as he makes his way through the room.  As the door opens, a sickly scent hits Max's nose - and what he sees is something unexpected.  Lying opposite the bloodstained glass is a corpse - there's a wide bullet hole in the center of it's forehead, but no blood stains against the wall.  Max recognizes the face - Officer Brown, a relatively new member of the force.  She was a new face just a few weeks ago, Max would recall.

Collapsed on the floor below the plexiglass is the body of Lieutenant Kraft, a man that Max had worked with in the Force for years.  A handgun is still clutched tight in his hand, and a gaping hole stares up from his forehead.  Underneath his head is a pool of blood.


----------



## Mithran (May 19, 2005)

Max leans down and inspects the bodies closer _What has happened to my town..._ after a moment Max picks up Kraft's handgun _Sorry, but I think I may be needing this more than you_.

Max gets up and goes back out to his car. Once Max gets to his car he'll set his rifle in the floor of the back seat and leave the handgun on the front seat next to him. Max then drives back to the motel, stopping if he see's any of the cars from earlier.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 19, 2005)

As they pass the motel, Alyx sees several cars from the earlier incident outside of it. "Hey Ryan, pull over here, I want to see what's going on. Chip at least should be heading home, not stopping at some motel." Once stopped Alyx gets out of the car and spots Chip. 

"Hey, are you okay?"


----------



## Candide (May 19, 2005)

Constantine will look for Caitlin once he arrives, after hearing the droaning "guh..." sound Constantine will draw his gun.

"Caitlin?"  he calls out, searching for her.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 19, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> As they pass the motel, Alyx sees several cars from the earlier incident outside of it. "Hey Ryan, pull over here, I want to see what's going on. Chip at least should be heading home, not stopping at some motel." Once stopped Alyx gets out of the car and spots Chip.
> 
> "Hey, are you okay?"




Turning the car off, Chip jumps out *Yeah I'm fine but something’s very wrong here.*

[DICE=3]6[/DICE]


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 19, 2005)

"Great, not again." Drawing his handgun once more Alyx slips into the motel behind Chip and Constantine.


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> The moan inside continues ; but after the shout, it seems almost amplified. Caitlin can hear the moans coming from more than just down the hall now ; it seems like it's coming from all around her. A man slowly enters into the hallway on her right, arms outstretched, feet shuffling. Wounds decorate his lower legs, and his shoes are caked in blood.
> 
> Another moan is emitted to her left, coming from behind the counter.
> 
> "Guhhh..."




Caitlin backs away slowly. Feeling panic starting to take over she deliberately tries to fuel her rage with a string of curses. Aiming her gun at the approaching man she sneers at him, "Get the hell away from me before I blow your mothering brains out! You ing freak, get..." She fires her gun.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 19, 2005)

Caitlin's gun emits a loud BANG as the bullet is fire - it flies into the man, tearing through his stomache. He continues on, unabated. The groan in uninterrupted.

At the sound of the gunshot, the groaning grows louder once again - this time, Caitlin can't make out the source.

There's a man dragging himself from behind the counter ; he's only about five feet from Caitlin. The other is fifteen feet away, and continuing his shuffle.

"Guhhh..."
[sblock][AttackRoll : 14 + 4 = 18, DamageRoll : 2, 6][/sblock]

----

Outside of the motel, the fair share of yelling has aroused more moans ; they can be heard growing steadily, with no seeming point of origination.

"Guhhh..."

[sblock]I don't know what LogicsFate's Dice3 6 thing was for. Enlighten me?

Also, Chip and Max are still outside in the Parking Lot, yes? Or did I miss something?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Caitlin's gun emits a loud BANG as the bullet is fire - it flies into the man, tearing through his stomache. He continues on, unabated. The groan in uninterrupted.
> 
> At the sound of the gunshot, the groaning grows louder once again - this time, Caitlin can't make out the source.
> 
> ...




Caitlin backs away, turns and runs outside (ooc: Withdraw action). Her heart pounds like a jackhammer and she's on the verge of hysteria, but she still manages a small sarcastic smile. "Nice town you've got here, boys. Real friendly, everyone wants a hug and they don't take no for an answer... Too bad they have b-o issues. Guess they're all too busy ing their cows to have time to wash themselves."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2005)

"Yeah, I'm beginning to get the distinct feeling this place isn't exactly like I remembered it,"Alyx says to Caitlin. "Are there more of those things in there?"


----------



## Candide (May 20, 2005)

"Yeah, I picked a great spot to have my van break down" Constantine adds to the mix. He looks at Caitlin. "Where to now?" he asks.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 20, 2005)

*We should head to town, someone there's bound to know what's going on

*


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I'm beginning to get the distinct feeling this place isn't exactly like I remembered it,"Alyx says to Caitlin. "Are there more of those things in there?"




"I shot it right in the gut but it didn't even flinch..." Caitlin shakes herself, "I don't know, two is more than enough."

"Did you see any normal hicks on your way in? Maybe the whole town is dead, or dying..."



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I picked a great spot to have my van break down" Constantine adds to the mix. He looks at Caitlin. "Where to now?" he asks.




"Any banks around here? If the town is dead we might as well help ourselves." Caitlin looks at the guys in a 'maybe I'm kidding, maybe I'm not'- kind of way.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2005)

Alyx glances over at Caitlan. "Actually, the only people I've seen so far are the group of us that got piled up back at that wreck."

He seems to think to himself for a minute before turning more to take in the whole little group. "Instead of grabbing money, I think it'd be better for us to grab some more weapons and some supplies like food and medical stuff. I really don't like the feeling of this whole situation."


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Alyx glances over at Caitlan. "Actually, the only people I've seen so far are the group of us that got piled up back at that wreck."
> 
> He seems to think to himself for a minute before turning more to take in the whole little group. "Instead of grabbing money, I think it'd be better for us to grab some more weapons and some supplies like food and medical stuff. I really don't like the feeling of this whole situation."




"Why? It's not like we're going to stick around, is it? And leaving town shoudn't be a problem, after we've scavenged enough money to live the rest of our lives in luxury. Even in a place like this there should be plenty of more or less liquid wealth lying around." She shrugs, her mood improving from making herself see the positive side of the situation. "But sure, let's grab whetever we can get our hands on. And let's stay moving, I don't like the sound of those moans."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2005)

"Well maybe this is just a stop on the road for you. But this is my home and I'm not just running away from whatever it is that is going on."


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 20, 2005)

Max's car hums gently, and as he gets neared the motel, he can begin to hear that deathly moan, punctuated and random by the shouts and conversation of the others.  It isn't very long before he reaches the motel ; the area is pretty small.  

--

The shambling figures are still moaning ; the one crawling has now made his way into the doorway - the other is, presumably, still shuffling around inside.

There's a loud sound of shattering glass, followed shortly by a fleshy smack.  Looking towards the source, anyone in the parking lot would notice a woman lying face-down on the pavement, slowly climbing to her feet.  She moans.


----------



## Mithran (May 20, 2005)

Max drives up to the curb and grabs the rifle and pistol before getting out of his car and joining the group "Thank goodness you guys are alive."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 21, 2005)

Alyx sees the two creatures come into view, one through the door and one crashing through the window. "Great. How many of these things are there?" 

He draws his pistol and fires off a shot at the one crawling through the door.

[sblock]Attack Roll: 18 + 3 = 21
Damage Roll: 2 + 2 =4[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (May 21, 2005)

"I think it may be most of the town judging from what I've seen so far" Max holds out the handgun "Anybody not have a gun?"


----------



## LogicsFate (May 21, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> "I think it may be most of the town judging from what I've seen so far" Max holds out the handgun "Anybody not have a gun?"




"Most of the town?" Chip takes the gun unsuredly "I don't know about this, I've never fired a gun before, Always ment to go hunting or something like that" He turns and fires off a wild shot at the crawling one, the even minor recoil surprising him and stingging his poorly postioned arm "everyone..."


----------



## Mithran (May 21, 2005)

Max aims the rifle carefully and fires at the closest zombie "I've only seen one person who wasn't one these bloodless things.. and he was dead"

[SBlock]Attack: 15   Damage: 5[/SBlock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 21, 2005)

"Sherrif," Caitlin smiles at Max, "Great to see you again. We've been having a little discussion..." She aims and shoots at the nearest Zombie. "...about what we should be doing next. I suggest we first rescue all the wealth we can get our hands on before it's confiscated by the government. Then we get out of here and call every newspaper in the country, before we call the military to have them wipe out the rest of these freaks. They can then rescue any survivors."

ooc: +4, 2d6.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 21, 2005)

*Alex stops his car, getting out of the car, trying to figure what is going on.   Are those zombies?  Is this just some sort of twisted dream.    No, he's definitely awake.   He really could use some answers.*


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 22, 2005)

Alyx fires off a round at what was once a young man, and the bullet lodges itself into the creature's shoulder. It slumps over, but countinues to drag itself on.

Chip takes a shot, but misses horribly - the bullet shatters a window.

[sblock] [Attack Roll : 6 + 1 - 4 = 3] [/sblock]

The Sheriff fires another round at the zombie, the bullet bites deep into it's back.  There's no change ; it continues to crawl.

Caitlin's shot rings out, and her bullet drives home, deep into it's brain. It doesn't twitch, doesn't make any last motion. It stops moving entirely.


 [sblock] [Attack Roll : 20 + 4 = 24, 5 + 3 + 5 + 2 = 15] [/sblock]

Another Zombie can be seen moving into the doorway, arms outstretched. It's about fifteen feet off from the crowd. The Zombie from the upstairs window has risen to its feet, and stands about twenty feet off.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 22, 2005)

"Great shot. Aim for the head." He shifts his aim for the creature in the door way and triggers another shot.

[sblock]Attack Roll: 2 + 3 = 5
Damage Roll: 4 + 3 = 7[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 22, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Sherrif," Caitlin smiles at Max, "Great to see you again. We've been having a little discussion..." She aims and shoots at the nearest Zombie. "...about what we should be doing next. I suggest we first rescue all the wealth we can get our hands on before it's confiscated by the government. Then we get out of here and call every newspaper in the country, before we call the military to have them wipe out the rest of these freaks. They can then rescue any survivors."
> 
> ooc: +4, 2d6.



*You sound like you've done this before.

*


----------



## Nephtys (May 22, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> *You sound like you've done this before.*




"Don't get me wrong I'm scared shitless, but I'm used to thinking, and landing, on my feet."

Caitlin backs away 30 feet, keeping the the men out of her line of fire, and shoots again at the nearest Zombie.

ooc: I don't believe the board didn't censor that. Has the puritan-filter been turned off? , I guess not .


----------



## LogicsFate (May 22, 2005)

We should look for survivors thinking to his family Someone might need help

Looking to the window he shattered Well I know I can take 'em down without this Holding the gun out If this is as bad as it looks we will need to conseve ammo, and I can't use one of these As if to puncuate the point Chip puts his brass knucles back on


----------



## Candide (May 22, 2005)

Constantine takes aim at the nearest zombie.

OOC: +1, 2d8 damage. He will attempt to stay 30 feet away from the zombies if at all possible. If they move, he moves.


----------



## Mithran (May 23, 2005)

Max takes the gun back and flips the safety "I think no matter what we decide to do we should establish a base camp, and I don't think the best place is this motel. I suggest we retreat to the police station as it should have at least minor first aid materials and weapons and ammunition"


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 23, 2005)

"Sounds like a plan. Let's just get out of here."

Alyx begins backing away from the shambling corpses along with the others.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 23, 2005)

Do you guys need a ride gesturing toward Constantine and Caitlin A bike might not be the best bet out in this


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

Alyx pulls down on the trigger, and a bullet fires out, headed for the Zombie's head. Unfortunately, the bullet misses, lodging itself in the wooden wall of the motel.

Caitlin fires a round at the zombie that has made it's way through the motel doorway, the same that Alyx fired at - her bullet hits it right in the chest, but fails to have any visible effect on it at all.

[sblock][Attack Roll : 16 + 4 = 20.  Damage : 4 + 4 = 8][/sblock]

Constantine takes his shot at the same zombie, and his bullet rips through the creatures neck with a crack. The zombie falls forward, still moaning. It ceases to move except for it's mouth, which keeps moaning and biting at nothing.

[sblock][Attack Roll : 12 + 1 = 13.  Damage : 4 + 5 = 9.][/sblock]

The zombie that has fallen from the window shambles neared the group, which is now backing away at much greater rate than the zombie advances. Regardless, it treks on.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 24, 2005)

Alyx looks over at Max. "Sheriff, can I hitch a ride with you back to the station. My ride there isn't from this town and it'd probably be best for him to just get out of here."

As he continues to back up towards the vehicles, Alyx fires another shot at the still moving zombie.

[sblock]Attack Roll: 19 + 3 = 21
Damage Roll: 2 + 3 = 5[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

Constantine looks toward Chip, answering with a defintive"Best idea I've heard all day..." as he squeezes off another shot at the same zombie he hit last round

OOC: again +1, 2d8 damage


----------



## LogicsFate (May 24, 2005)

*Alright let's go* jumping into the car* one way or the other all we're doing here is wasting ammo

*


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

Max retreats to his car as well and waits for the others to make sure they get out ok.


----------



## Candide (May 24, 2005)

Constantine's next turn will involve fleeing to Chip's car.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 26, 2005)

Alyx runs over to Ryan's car. "Just go home man. This isn't your town, isn't your fight. Just go, I'll be cool here."

He then runs over to Max's truck and hops in.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 27, 2005)

Alyx's slug slams into, and through, the zombie that is shambling towards them.  Unfortunately, this seems to have no overall effect, and it continues to shuffle on.

Constantine's slug slams into the head of the twitching zombie, and movement ceases entirely.

[sblock] [Attack Roll: 12 + 1 = 13.  Damage Roll: 5 + 8 = 13.] [/sblock]

Alyx gives Ryan the go-ahead to take off ; although he tries to protest, Alyx has already taken off towards Max before he can.  Knowing that if he doesn't do something, he's going to die here, Ryan hits the gas and takes off.  Moans rise at the sound of his engine.


----------



## Mithran (May 27, 2005)

Max starts the car and hits the accelerator once Alyx is in the car. Max will drive back to the police station on the shortest route possible.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Do you guys need a ride gesturing toward Constantine and Caitlin A bike might not be the best bet out in this




"Thanks, but no. This bike can get almost anywhere, if the roads are cut off it's my best bet of getting out alive." 
She walks over to her bike and follows the others to the police ststion.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 27, 2005)

_What is going on in this town. And why is this happening now. Zombies, I mean real life zombies. I just hope mom and dad are okay._ Alyx swallowed past a lump in his throat. _I feel bad for even thinking of it, but I hope I'm going to be okay._

Knocked out of this thoughts, Alyx turns to look at Max. "Did you say something?"


----------



## Mithran (May 27, 2005)

Max looks over at Alyx "No, but we can talk if that'll help"


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 27, 2005)

Alyx shrugs, keeping his gaze forward. "I don't know. Will anything help now?"


----------



## Mithran (May 27, 2005)

Max looks back at the road again "Depends on what you are talking about. I was thinking about taking our minds off the problems we've got." Max takes a glance at Alyx again "Now if you are talking about the zombies or whatever it is they are... finding survivors will help"


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 27, 2005)

"True, true." Alyx nods his head, resigned to this. "So, to take our minds off of this...yeah. I don't know. This is a bit heavy to get past."


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

_What the hell has happened here? I never believed in that Haitian mumbo-jumbo before, but maybe there is something to Woodo after all. But why here? Why not? There's probably some government lab somewhere nearby, guess they decided to test out their new biological weapon on the locals. Nah, it was probably an accident, otherwise they'd do the testing in Guantanamo or Iraq. Coldblooded bastards._

_Damn, I wonder if it's infectious. It could be eating up the whole country, starting with us..._

Caitlin keeps driving, looking casually for any banks or jewelry stores.


----------



## Candide (May 28, 2005)

Constantine sits in the back(or front?) of Chip's car, mulling things over in his head, and how strange life is sometimes.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 28, 2005)

Chip turns the key, hits the accelerator and follows max's car, looking to Constitine *Where's your van parked at, we should check there when searching for survivors
*


----------



## Candide (May 30, 2005)

"It's probably at a tow station. I don't know what the name of it was." Constantine says blankly.


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

Max looks straight ahead at the road "We have to get over it... for the sake of whatever survivors there may be. And finding survivors will help... it _has_ to help...."


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 30, 2005)

The ride to the Police Station is relatively uneventful, in that there's no real action taking place.  Of course, that doesn't help dissuade your fear from the constant moaning.  You can all look out of the windows ; the walking dead are everywhere, and they're following the noise of the motors.  You see people shuffling out across yards, stumbling down the street behind your cars... more than once you've had to swerve around someone moving towards you in the middle of the street.  Alyx notices, he thinks, maybe... is that his little sister?  But the car keeps moving and he can't get a good look.

Eventually, you all pull into the parking lot of the police station; it's a two-story brick building, and it stands out from the monotonous white siding of the rest of the town.  The moaning is still constant, and you can see, all around you, bodies in the distance shuffling towards you.

[[OOC: A *lot* of zombies.  They're all at least 200 yards out at the moment, most a bit further.  But there are *a lot.*]]


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 30, 2005)

"But what do we do once we find others? Get out or try and kill all these things or what?"


----------



## LogicsFate (May 30, 2005)

If anyone's still alive it would be here, we should at least check More to himself than the others 
 
Max, is there any food inside? Looking at the incoming zombies If we get stuck, we will need food.


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

"I'm not sure how much food there will be inside. I have some food left in my car though." Max looks around at all the shambling forms "I think we'd better unload everything important and get inside.. now" Max will then proceed to start unloading stuff from the cars.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 30, 2005)

Alyx reaches back into Max's car and gets out his bag. "Two things we need are better medical supplies than what I have on me and bigger guns because these pistols don't seem too terribly efficient."


----------



## Candide (May 30, 2005)

We could just raid the police station, and (hopefully) high-tail it over to the hospital. Easier said than done I suppose. Though even in saying it, it sounds ludicrious. That's the only way we can get both of those things, guns and medical supplies. We need to stay together if at all possible.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 30, 2005)

Alyx nods. "Yeah, splitting up might be the worst possible idea right now."


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

"This place will be more easily defended though. So if we raid any place it should be the hospital"


----------



## Nephtys (May 31, 2005)

"The question is if there's enough ammunition in there. If we can't shoot our way out we'll be trapped."


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 31, 2005)

"Maybe we could swing by a grocery store and a gun store after raiding the hospital. We just need a vehicle we can all fit in that can get us there and back."


----------



## Mithran (May 31, 2005)

Max stops unloading his car while the group talks about what to do "Probably a good idea Alyx"

OOC: How many floors does the hospital here have? (I assume Max would know that.)


----------



## LogicsFate (May 31, 2005)

Chip helps max unload, and starts on his thoughts on the matter *We don't need medical or food supplies yet, we have enough to hold us for a few days I'm guessing and there'll be some in here. *

*Vehicle...Vehicle... truck or van, I know where a pick up is, Is there a police van or some thing around here, Max? Or Constantine, would your van have been fixed yet?
*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Alyx glances over at Chip and then jerks his mead towards Max. "I still can't do anything for him with what I have here."


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't know how long it was supposed to take. I was out smoking a cigarette when the guys were talking to the mechanic. I don't know about cars.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

With a smirk Alyx looks over at Constantine. "Go write a song about it."


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Angered, Constantine turns his attention toward Alyx. Tentions are running high, while Constantine's temper is thinning out "I did, kid. I guess you missed it, it was called "Auto Shop sucks, and so does your mom". If you survive this outfit, I'll send 'ya a CD. At least I've done something with my life so far, what is it that you do anyway?"


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Alyx just shrugs. "School...music...stuff like that. You should check us out sometime. The kids really love the 'Girl Pants Emo Kids Not Allowed' song." He starts to turn away but stops himself. "Sorry, that was uncalled for. Just a stressful time. Old habits die hard."


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

So will we, kid. So will we Constantine says with a wry smile.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 1, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Alyx glances over at Chip and then jerks his mead towards Max. "I still can't do anything for him with what I have here."




*Crap, I forgot about that *lugging some of the last stuff out *Cops should have some decent meds in case of emergencies 'n stuff. *


As they finish their semi-argument *Fine, friends again? Now, kiss, make-up and lets go.
*


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Still grumbling over things, Constantine mutters "Brainless Jock" under his breath at Chip.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Alyx's smile turns genuine and widens. "At least we can agree on something."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2005)

"What we really need is a snow-plow. A big heavy motherer of a snow plow so that we can break trough any number of Zombies, barricades or crashed cars. There's got to be a lot of heavy snowfall here in the winter, and a lot of heavy plows. If we want to go driving around town looking for survivors we need a safe vehicle, some big-ass SUV, a plow, truck or tank."


----------



## Mithran (Jun 1, 2005)

Max looks around "Might I suggest that we get the last stuff inside and continue our planning session inside... you know without the zombie horde shambling towards us?"


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

At Caitlin mentioning the plow/tank/SUV/etc, Constatine says "Y'know, something seems wrong about plowing through people with snowplow. It's just...well you really need a cowcatcher. A plow is just like a semi-circle, where as a cowcatcher is more concave. Something tells me we lack a cowcatcher too. I'd love to go all GTA on one of those.................what?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2005)

"...Like on one of those old steam locomotives" Caitlin laughs quietly, "If there's a railway trough town maybe we could find a train there. An electric train wouldn't work of course, but a steamer might if it didn't break the asphalt." 
Caitlin looks at Max and grins. "All right, all right."


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 1, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "What we really need is a snow-plow. A big heavy motherer of a snow plow so that we can break trough any number of Zombies, barricades or crashed cars. There's got to be a lot of heavy snowfall here in the winter, and a lot of heavy plows. If we want to go driving around town looking for survivors we need a safe vehicle, some big-ass SUV, a plow, truck or tank."



*We don't have much in the way of snow plows here, or big suvs or tanks or big trucks, see this is why I wanted to move away*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

Alyx laughs and glances at Chip before moving towards the door of the police station with his bag in hand. "Yeah, I mean who wants to live in a town with no tank?"


----------



## Mithran (Jun 1, 2005)

Max walks towards the door with the others carrying his rifle (The last thing of his to go inside) "Yeah, no police station should be without one."


----------



## Candide (Jun 2, 2005)

"Yeah, they need tanks to plow through young ruffians like us. Can't have us playing our "rock and/or roll music"" Constantine makes a pronounced sniffing sound, like he's "tasting the air". "Do you smell bacon, Max? I sure smell bacon...."


----------



## Mithran (Jun 2, 2005)

"Nope, no bacon that I can smell. Come on let's get inside" Max goes into the police station.

OOC: See if we can move along into the station.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 2, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> "Yeah, they need tanks to plow through young ruffians like us. Can't have us playing our "rock and/or roll music"" Constantine makes a pronounced sniffing sound, like he's "tasting the air". "Do you smell bacon, Max? I sure smell bacon...."




Following the reat of the group in, Chip wonders idly if that was a crack against him.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2005)

Inside, Caitlin looks around. "So this is what a police station in Hicksville looks like... Cozy."

"Hey, give me a hand with this." She begins dragging a heavy archive cabinet towards the door.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 3, 2005)

Alyx starts to move towards Caitlan but then stops. "Wait, do we want to do that just yet?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 3, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Alyx starts to move towards Caitlan but then stops. "Wait, do we want to do that just yet?"




"We can always leave trough a window. From what I've seen of the Zombies they can not. They're pretty good at jumping out windows, but they seem to clumsy and stupid for climbing. This will hinder them a lot more than us."


----------



## Mithran (Jun 3, 2005)

"Hopefully you are right" Max says as he moves over to help move the cabinet.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 4, 2005)

Chip looks around the greeting room, looking for exits, supplies, zombies, bodies, zombie bodies and anything else note worthy


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

Constantine is lost in the surreal nature of the recent turn of events. He keeps looking around, "scouting" for any oncoming zombies so as to notify the others.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 4, 2005)

Alyx looks over at Max. "Are there any medical supplies in here? Any at all?"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 5, 2005)

The building itself seems to be safe from zombies ; Chip will notice, in the greeter's office of the waiting room, the zombie corpse and dead woman that Max had seen before.  Constantine doesn't really need to 'scout' - the shambling hordes aren't hard to make out.  They're coming from all direction, closing in slowly, slowly.  Their moans are so loud by now that it's becoming hard to hear your own thoughts over them.  Chip estimates that the closest ones will be right on the police station in less than fifteen minutes.

Deeper within the building, a very *distinct* lack of bodies, human or otherwise, will be notable.  _Wouldn't people flock to the police?_  The office has a small armory, with a handful of rifles and shotguns, and a mess of personal sidearms.  The medical supply cabinet has what you might need for immediate first aid, but nothing extensive.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2005)

Caitlin, having pushed the filing cabinet to cover the front entrance, takes a moment to breathe. Slowly getting off the high of adrenaline and endorphines the emotional reality of the situation starts to sink in. Sickened, she rushes into the nearest bathroom to vomit.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 6, 2005)

Max looks around the front office for a few moments "Alright we need to check this place for any place a zombie, or one of us could get through."

Max starts to look around for such possible entry places then decides to check whether they have running water or not and wanders into the nearest bathroom. Hearing Caitlin in the bathroom Max waits for her to be done then knocks on the door "Anything I can get you?"


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

"Good thinking Sherrif," Alyx says. He begins to check around as well, but grabs a shotgun and reloads before doing so.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 6, 2005)

Chip barely stops himself from dry heaving as he hears Caitlin.

looking out the window "It looks like if we're fast enough we can get outta here before we get stuck"

Given some time to recover and think he will start exploring the closest rooms. 

"the hell?" looking at the lack of people

OOC when you said Zombie corpse did you mean dead zombie? What killed it?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 6, 2005)

"I'm fine," Caitlin answers Max. "Sorry about this, it's all just so... Sorry, I'm fine." _ing great, letting the boys see you weak. , I may literally be the last living woman on Earth and they are under just as much pressure as I am. Desperate men... are not men you should show weakness to, stupid bitch._


----------



## Mithran (Jun 6, 2005)

"You don't sound fine, but I'll take your word for it. Just yell if you need anything, paper towels, food... young musician kid to hit on you..." _That's it try and lighten the mood maybe that will help some of them, I have to go get working though or I think I'll feel about like she does._


----------



## Candide (Jun 7, 2005)

At max's mentioning of "young musician kid..." Constantine chuckles. He looks over to Caitlin, "you sure you're okay? You look as white as a ghost."


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 7, 2005)

"If you need anything Caitlin, we are here for you." Alyx indicates Chip with a nod of his head. "Even the jock. We're all in this together. For better or for worse."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 7, 2005)

Caitlin washes herself, trying to get rid of the foul taste in her mouth. With her make up washed off she looks younger and more vulnerable. She smiles weakly at the men, "Really, I'm fine. I'd have thought I'd be used to  like this..." "You're right, we're all in this together, and I sure as hell won't be slowing us down. Just give me a moment to put my face back on and I'll be fine. Is the building secure?"


----------



## Mithran (Jun 7, 2005)

"Not yet, I was actually just going to check on you, not start a party... I better get back to work" Max walks off and begins checking the police station rifle in hand.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 12, 2005)

*Man, we're taking to long, I don't want to get stuck in here. We need to grab whatever and run. *

*Which way to the weapon storage, Max?
*


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 23, 2005)

Caitlin finishes washing up and putting on her make-up, then heads for the weapons storage to help herself to some ammunition and a few back up firearms (favouring small automatic and semi-automatic weapons). If she finds any explosives, she'll be more than happy to take them too.
"Well, boys. Whereto now?"


----------



## Mithran (Jun 25, 2005)

"Well we need to check this place for places the zombies could get in, besides the front door." Max looks around "That's what we were going to do before... well you know."


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 27, 2005)

"So, were fighting it out here?" chip asks grimly "What happens when more and more... gather here? I don't think holing up is going to do us any good"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 27, 2005)

"We really need to get to the hospital, I haven't found much in the way of supplies here. Besides, didn't you want to look for survivors? We're not going to find any holed up in here. Perhaps we'll have better luck in the local bank. The vault has to be the safest place in town, people could be hiding in there..."


----------



## Mithran (Jun 28, 2005)

"Yes we want supplies medical and otherwise, yes we want to look for survivors, but don't you think we need a base to operate from?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 28, 2005)

"Right, let's check the back entrance and the windows on this floor."
 Caitlin begins to check if the windows are safe (barred, plexiglas, lockable, small etc...), window by window, room by room.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 29, 2005)

Chip starts checking windows, starting at Caitlins first window and working the other direction. "Make sure the armory aand medical supplies haven't been cleared out yet, Max"


----------



## Mithran (Jun 29, 2005)

"Good idea" Max heads over to check the armory/medical supplies.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 29, 2005)

[[ 
The office has a small armory, with a handful of rifles and shotguns, and a mess of personal sidearms. The medical supply cabinet has what you might need for immediate first aid, but nothing extensive.
]]

Windows are average sized, glass, not barred or protected in any way at all.  It's a relatively small city, and the crime rates are low - Max, if nobody else, would know this to be fact.  There was no real reason to make the police office into a fortress when it was built, and the need has never arisen.

A thorough inspection of the place will show that there are, indeed, no other people at all; living or otherwise; anywhere in the building, exempting the two corpses behind the receptionist's counter.

Caitlin's search for explosives will be for naught.  This police department has never had any reason to blow anything up.

The moans from outside are getting closer, and the fate the entail is beginning to become more apparent to each of you.

"Guhhh..."


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 30, 2005)

*"this place is never going to hold, but where else could we go?"*


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 30, 2005)

(ooc: so I'll just add a couple of small firearms and some ammo to my character sheet?)

"The Bank." Caitlin smiles, cocking an eyebrow. "It's got to be the strongest place in town. People always care more about protecting their money than protecting themselves. Hicksville or not, this is still America."


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 2, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> (ooc: so I'll just add a couple of small firearms and some ammo to my character sheet?)
> 
> "The Bank." Caitlin smiles, cocking an eyebrow. "It's got to be the strongest place in town. People always care more about protecting their money than protecting themselves. Hicksville or not, this is still America."




Chip stops suddenly, with a look on his face suggesting he just had a thought  "Why are you so interested in the bank? There won't be any supplies; no food, no water, no ammo. We would be trapped and we might not even be able to get the vault open. You though, have mentioned in like five times already... why?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 2, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Chip stops suddenly, with a look on his face suggesting he just had a thought "Why are you so interested in the bank? There won't be any supplies; no food, no water, no ammo. We would be trapped and we might not even be able to get the vault open. You though, have mentioned in like five times already... why?"




"Because nobody listened the first time I said it." She smiles with a slight sarcastic twist of her lips. 
"The zombies may be icky, but they're hardly dangerous. Not to us. We have more than enough ammunition to shoot our way out of any building that doesn't have too many entrances, but we need a safe place to rest. Water is not an issue, I'm sure even Sunnyblight has indoor plumbing. And food can be easily looted from every other shop in town. It is a good place to hide, there may be survivors, and there will certainly be a buttload of money for the taking." 
She laughs, "Oh, don't look so shocked, as far as the law is concerned we are all already criminals, guilty of looting a police station. I doubt our friend the sherrif has the legal authority to hand over police arms to civilians. Do you Max? And there is also the issue of our killings of several so called Zombies, only some of them in self-defence. But that all counts for nothing."
"Our true crime, in the eyes of Homeland Security and it's dozens of sinister brances and cousins, is having witnessed what has happened to this town. If they find out about us we will all be considered enemies of the States... Now, what's a little looting compared to that?"


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 2, 2005)

*"Are you insane! Not a threat?!? There could be a billion zombies out there, and all you care about is money? And you still haven't answered my question, what make you think we can get into the vault, what makes you think we'll have protection when we get swarmed from every angle, what makes you think we'll even be able to spend any of that cash. We need to get somewhere safe and that sure as hell, is not it!"*


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 2, 2005)

Caitlin sighs, "I know how you feel, but you're not thinking clearly. Take a deep breath, calm down. Throw up if you feel like it, but do not panic." 
She smiles again, and pats Chip on the back gently, trying to be friendly, "There are not a billion Zombies in Sunnybright, because there were not a billion people in town when whatever happened that caused this situation. They are slow, stupid and die just like real people when you shoot them. 
We need a safe place to rest, a place with only one place of entrance where our concentrated fire-power can mow down any horde between us and our vehicles. And we need a future beyond the next few days. I have no skills, no education, no other way of living the kind of life I want for myself. This is a great opportunity, this is my chance and I will take it. 
As for the rest of the world, we just don't know. This might be the end of the human race, but if it is what can we do about it? Where can we hide, where can we escape to? Why worry about what we cannot affect? Why not hope for the best? And why not make the best of the situation?"

"The Vault?" she shrugs, "We'll deal with that when we get to it. But if you happened to find any explosives I'd really appreciate it."


----------



## Mithran (Jul 2, 2005)

"You guys are right, this place won't hold lets grab what firearms and ammo we can and drive over to the hospital to get what supplies we need from there"

"Then we need to go to a store to get food supplies, after that I think outside of town will be the best place to set up, because if you all remember there weren't an zombies outside the town"


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 3, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Caitlin sighs, "I know how you feel, but you're not thinking clearly. Take a deep breath, calm down. Throw up if you feel like it, but do not panic."
> She smiles again, and pats Chip on the back gently, trying to be friendly, "There are not a billion Zombies in Sunnybright, because there were not a billion people in town when whatever happened that caused this situation. They are slow, stupid and die just like real people when you shoot them.
> We need a safe place to rest, a place with only one place of entrance where our concentrated fire-power can mow down any horde between us and our vehicles. And we need a future beyond the next few days. I have no skills, no education, no other way of living the kind of life I want for myself. This is a great opportunity, this is my chance and I will take it.
> As for the rest of the world, we just don't know. This might be the end of the human race, but if it is what can we do about it? Where can we hide, where can we escape to? Why worry about what we cannot affect? Why not hope for the best? And why not make the best of the situation?"
> ...




..........*sigh* *"Whatever, I'm still with max though, lets get some supplies first and then we'll talk more"*


----------



## Mithran (Jul 4, 2005)

"Great, can we all agree to that?" _What is wrong with her? a whole town is in trouble and all she wants to do is loot the bank._


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 4, 2005)

"Yeah, whatever. Sure." Caitlin supresses an impulse to hit someone, "Let's just do something ok? This is taking too long." [ooc: far too long ]

Caitlin opens the nearest window (the door is barred) and climbs out, after checking for nearby Zombies. Then she heads for her bike.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 4, 2005)

"Fine!" chip jumps out the window as soon as Caitlin doesn't get eaten "To the hospital?"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 5, 2005)

[[OOC: Good to see this moving along again.]]

The zombies are closing in on the place, and it seems like the ground they're gaining is on par with that of an olympic runner - maybe it's just because you're all so terrified.

But you've still got a bit of safe time here.  They're all over the road.  It seemed like only a few dozen, before, but now, all around, it seems more like there are a few hundred around.

The road itself is covered with the undead ; indeed, it'll take a bit of skill to reach the hospital in one piece.

Their moans are almost deafening.

[[ Those of you who are going to be driving : Roll me you driving skill to avoid or run over the zombies.  Alternatively, just let me know if you'd rather I roll.

I need each of you to roll me wisdom, or, again, tell me if I should roll it for you.

If the others aren't following along anymore, they'll become zombies and I'll set the OOC to read that we're recruiting for one or two more.  We'll wait a few days.]]


----------



## Mithran (Jul 5, 2005)

Max takes the time to toss his stuff along with a few extra pistols out the window before jumping out himself and heading to his car with the stuff "One car would probably be better don't you think, Chip? the zombies won't hurt the other one I don't think"


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2005)

Caitlin slings her bag over her shoulder, turns the ignition on her bike and begins to drive down the road, trying to dodge the Zombies. 

(ooc: An MC is a lot narrower than a car, so it should be a bit easier for her to avoid hitting the Zombies. 
Roll for me.)


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 5, 2005)

(( You're also a lot less sheltered in a motorcycle, which means that if you accidentally get too close, it's a lot easier to be pulled from the vehicle. ))

[sblock]Drive: 18 + 8 = 26 - success.[/sblock]

Caitlin starts her engine, gets herself set well against the humming machine, and sets off, quickly hitting almost fifty miles an hour through the mass of zombies.  It's a sharp drive, and it takes all of her skill, but she does it, without any close enounters or mistakes.  

[sblock]Wisdom: 3 - 1 = 2 - Failure.[/sblock]

As Caitlin nears the hospital, the moan inside her head seems to reach a deafening height.  She feels as if her head is going to explode; when she safely reaches the outside of the hospital, which, for better or for worse, seems to be clean of zombies (exempting those that are making their way after her), she runs her fingers along her ears, expecting blood.  There is none.

She looks around herself, terrified.  Most of the zombies are still a few minutes off - they had trouble keeping up with a motorcycle, understandably.

Within a long moment, the feeling has worn off.  The pain has resided.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 7, 2005)

Caitlin clutches her head and moans in pain, a sound eerily similar to that of the undead behind her, before the feeling passes. Cursing silently to herself she draws her gun and walks into the hospital, searching for the medicine-storage.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 13, 2005)

ooc: I'm back

*Sounds good Max, seeing how my FRIENDS allready ran off with their car. I'm not sure about this hospital thing. I don't know how much we'll even find there, it aint that big, yaknow? *He gets in the passanger side of Max's car

ooc:rolls
[sblock] Wisdom check---5 [/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Jul 13, 2005)

"Well they should have some supplies, then we can find a grocery store and stock up on food." Max hits the gas and heads over to the hospital.

OOC: Roll for me if you don't mind


----------

